# Fog scent: Ocean



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

Has anyone tried any ocean-scented fog for their haunts? Have any scents been particularly good? Have any failed miserably?

I'm looking to add a little something extra to my haunt this year, and I think some briny sea-mist could be just that thing... but I don't want to drop the money on fog scent if it's not going to smell right!

I read an article on here a while ago about using scented oils to scent fog... Has anyone tried to replicate an ocean scent using that method? If so, how? I'm sure any ocean scented oils alone would be too 'clean' smelling for what I'm looking for. At least I would think!


----------

